
Twitter Should Move Away from Ruby - nreece
http://pragdave.blogs.pragprog.com/pragdave/2009/04/twitter-should-move-away-from-ruby.html
======
ianbishop
I'm not much of a web programmer but what does a scalable, concurrent language
with low memory overhead look like? Does it exist?

~~~
lacker
In practice it looks like C++ with a lot of custom libraries.

------
dawie
I would write some custom thread safe application server that's designed to
scale.

------
grunties
Dear rubists: The move to Scala is besides the point, the battle is long over.
Ruby on Rails is not scalable. End of. The beacon of scalability you hold up
for us to gaze at in awe, Twitter, fixed just about all of its scalability
problems with SQL caching. That's SQL caching, also known as 'bypassing
Rails'. If you can't reduce the known facts to this obvious conclusion, you
have no business arguing about scalability.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
I don't understand why "SQL caching" means bypassing Rails.

I mean if you do whole page caching then you bypass Rails, after the first
call. But if you're only caching the SQL call then you still need something to
format it into HTML, which I'm guessing in Twitter's case is Rails.

You're also conflating Ruby (the language) and Rails (the web framework).

